# MoYu RS2 M Evolution 2x2 Magnetic Cube Review



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 18, 2022)

Ok, so, funny story before I start reviewing. I had gotten this cube yesterday, and I would NOT stop using it. I was with some friends, and we we were going over to Sergio's. They have HUGE pizzas. It's actually insane. My pizza slice was bigger than my plate by, like, a lot. So anyway, I finished playing Shuffleboard with my friends and my little sister, and we went back to the table. I was talking to my dad's friend about my Rubik's cube, and I showed him how to corner twist. He corner twisted it, but when I tried to turn it back, the piece snapped right off. I was super sad that I wouldn't be able to to a cube review. But my dad told me to superglue it back together, so I did. The piece that fell off is a little deformed, but it still works pretty good. Anyway, now I can do the review, so I'm gonna get to it. 

So, I really like the how strong the magnets are. It's a pretty good size, and it's pretty quiet next to my QiYi 2x2. it's really smooth and has a super cool design. The logo on the white side is a sticker, so I'm afraid it'll tear off at some point. I had no idea that if I bought the cube during the holidays, that I would get a super cool Christmas SCS sticker. I put it on my computer and it looks super good. So, overall, I would say these things: Don't corner twist it, and... well that's it. Happy holidays!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 18, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, so, funny story before I start reviewing. I had gotten this cube yesterday, and I would NOT stop using it. I was with some friends, and we we were going over to Sergio's. They have HUGE pizzas. It's actually insane. My pizza slice was bigger than my plate by, like, a lot. So anyway, I finished playing Shuffleboard with my friends and my little sister, and we went back to the table. I was talking to my dad's friend about my Rubik's cube, and I showed him how to corner twist. He corner twisted it, but when I tried to turn it back, the piece snapped right off. I was super sad that I wouldn't be able to to a cube review. But my dad told me to superglue it back together, so I did. The piece that fell off is a little deformed, but it still works pretty good. Anyway, now I can do the review, so I'm gonna get to it.
> 
> So, I really like the how strong the magnets are. It's a pretty good size, and it's pretty quiet next to my QiYi 2x2. it's really smooth and has a super cool design. The logo on the white side is a sticker, so I'm afraid it'll tear off at some point. I had no idea that if I bought the cube during the holidays, that I would get a super cool Christmas SCS sticker. I put it on my computer and it looks super good. So, overall, I would say these things: Don't corner twist it, and... well that's it. Happy holidays!


It also never locks up. Like, ever.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I showed him how to corner twist.


Why?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, so, funny story before I start reviewing. I had gotten this cube yesterday, and I would NOT stop using it. I was with some friends, and we we were going over to Sergio's. They have HUGE pizzas. It's actually insane. My pizza slice was bigger than my plate by, like, a lot. So anyway, I finished playing Shuffleboard with my friends and my little sister, and we went back to the table. I was talking to my dad's friend about my Rubik's cube, and I showed him how to corner twist. He corner twisted it, but when I tried to turn it back, the piece snapped right off. I was super sad that I wouldn't be able to to a cube review. But my dad told me to superglue it back together, so I did. The piece that fell off is a little deformed, but it still works pretty good. Anyway, now I can do the review, so I'm gonna get to it.
> 
> So, I really like the how strong the magnets are. It's a pretty good size, and it's pretty quiet next to my QiYi 2x2. it's really smooth and has a super cool design. The logo on the white side is a sticker, so I'm afraid it'll tear off at some point. I had no idea that if I bought the cube during the holidays, that I would get a super cool Christmas SCS sticker. I put it on my computer and it looks super good. So, overall, I would say these things: Don't corner twist it, and... well that's it. Happy holidays!


I have a feeling you accidentally twisted the piece that is attached to the core (probably the white red green piece)

I'm getting this cube two weeks from now!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I have a feeling you accidentally twisted the piece that is attached to the core (probably the white red green piece)
> 
> I'm getting this cube two weeks from now!


I'm glad you decided to get the cube, but the piece was actually yellow red green. Was it my review that made you want to get it?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 24, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> the piece was actually yellow red green.


Then either the yrg piece is (was) attached to the core, or I was wrong and the piece wasn't attached to the core. In that case, idk why it broke.



Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Was it my review that made you want to get it?


No, I got recommended this cube in a 'what cube should I buy' thread.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 24, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Then either the yrg piece is (was) attached to the core, or I was wrong and the piece wasn't attached to the core. In that case, idk why it broke.
> 
> 
> No, I got recommended this cube in a 'what cube should I buy' thread.


Oh cool! You won't regret your choice!


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 5, 2023)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Oh cool! You won't regret your choice!


Not false


----------



## Garf (Jan 5, 2023)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Ok, so, funny story before I start reviewing. I had gotten this cube yesterday, and I would NOT stop using it. I was with some friends, and we we were going over to Sergio's. They have HUGE pizzas. It's actually insane. My pizza slice was bigger than my plate by, like, a lot. So anyway, I finished playing Shuffleboard with my friends and my little sister, and we went back to the table. I was talking to my dad's friend about my Rubik's cube, and I showed him how to corner twist. He corner twisted it, but when I tried to turn it back, the piece snapped right off. I was super sad that I wouldn't be able to to a cube review. But my dad told me to superglue it back together, so I did. The piece that fell off is a little deformed, but it still works pretty good. Anyway, now I can do the review, so I'm gonna get to it.
> 
> So, I really like the how strong the magnets are. It's a pretty good size, and it's pretty quiet next to my QiYi 2x2. it's really smooth and has a super cool design. The logo on the white side is a sticker, so I'm afraid it'll tear off at some point. I had no idea that if I bought the cube during the holidays, that I would get a super cool Christmas SCS sticker. I put it on my computer and it looks super good. So, overall, I would say these things: Don't corner twist it, and... well that's it. Happy holidays!


Getting the Weipo WRs, but heard it was similar to the RS2 M Rev.


----------



## Cuber2s (Jan 5, 2023)

Garf said:


> Getting the Weipo WRs, but heard it was similar to the RS2 M Rev.


Very similar. If you blindfolded me and gave me both cubes, i wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------

